# Thermostat



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

How does one adjust the temp on the water heater,when it's on electric operation?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

you don't.....


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine cannot be adjusted, but for bucks I can buy an adjustable thermostat. But, for us, the setting is fine--high temp hot water makes for lots of water for showers and dishwashing, etc. when mixed with the cold.

The disadvantage of high temp hot water is the risk of scalding for the munchkins. Ours are long grown up, and the youngest grandchild is 15. So it's not a risk for us, but could easily be for others. Check out replacing the upper limit thermostat with an adjustable one....


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks folks!! who new it could not be adjusted!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The part number for an adjustible thermostat is in the maintenance forum for parts that are hard to find.

Outback hard to find parts.


----------

